# are my wheels from a premium edition??



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

well got the car today (FINALLY!!!), very happy but just one question so far.
are my wheels from a premium edition?? obviously ive got a black black edition.
i was expecting something alot "blacker" from the pics ive seen


















i think these 2 photos do give a true representation of the wheel colour

and one of the car


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Hard to be totally sure but they look like the same wheels as my black edition ones!


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

My Premium edition wheels are almost the same colour as the lip around the bottom 3" of the car... if yours are a match for that, then they are Premium wheels...

... or I have Black edition wheels?!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Looks darker than premium edition on the pics. By the way, looks like you don't need front parking sensors then!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry, but those look more like premium wheels to me! Although you can never be too sure from a photograph.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree - look like premium to me as well.

I sense someone will be steaming!!!

D


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Yeh they look like mine mate. Premium wheels. Dunno how that happened. Get on too em.


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Looks darker than premium edition on the pics. By the way, looks like you don't need front parking sensors then!


car infront has a towbar, whats the worst that can happen

hmmm will have to find another black edition for myself im a bit worried now i think the wheels are the same colour as the strip at the bottom of the car

how has this happend?!?!?!
will ask HPC at 1200 service and if they are wrong hopefully get them changed

quite confusing, they are more anthracite than black

cheers for the opinions guys


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Very hard to tell from those photos as you appear to have used flash for the first two?

The last one where you can see the car is more ambiguous.

BTW, the Black Edition wheels are NOT black, they are a dark grey whereas the Premium ones are a dead match for Gun Metallic which is why I chose them for my Gun Metallic car.


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

They look like Black Edition wheels to me.

Skeletor


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

They look like Black Edition to me also. The flash hasnt helped, and against the black paintwork they certainly look lighter.

Found these pics of a Premium edition, you can clearly see how much lighter they are against the bottom trim. Would of posted pic, but struggling to upload pics at the mo.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/119999-nissan-gt-r-r35-sweden.html


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

From what I recall, for the JDM release, there was the silver finish for the base trim, and there was the black finish for the Premium and the Black Edition. 

You could opt for the black finish on the base trim as well, by getting the Bridgestone tyres.

But I did recall for MY09, the black finish would be standard across base and Premium while the Black Edition would have a darker finish to the rims.. I have not seen those darker finish rims before so I can't say for sure.

This might account for the differences in opinion here.

Is yours a grey import or a UK official model?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Flowers car is a UK spec, only collected yesterday from Middlehursts.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Silver was deleted when the UK spec was updated - so I understand there's only dark and darker. My Premium has wheels of a very similar colour to these and I agree with the descriptoin of them being a close match to the colour of the bottom valance. Hope that helps.

Personally I would have liked silver wheels on my silver car, so if there's any wheel swapping going on.....


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

i think they are the black edition wheels, pretty sure
checked out the 2 cars at goodwood on the nissan stand (both black editions) looks the same

its all good, im happy was just expecting a little more darker
cheers guys


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Deffo black edition wheels mate! :squintdan


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is my Black / Black edition wheels, I would say they are the same as yours :thumbsup:








[/IMG]


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

You definitely have black edition wheels mate. Gorgeous aint they?!


----------

